
How to get your app noticed (on Google Play) – Part II - blackpidgeon
http://blog.onyxbits.de/how-to-get-your-app-noticed-part-ii-360/
======
snordog
Does anyone have some experience with paid app installs? Do you get actual
users there or just bots/people who install and de-install right away?

